# Rats and cats



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My moms boyfriend has 2 cats. My mom lives with him so when I visit I have to leave Noah with My grandparents. Has anyone introduced rats and cats together. I hate being seperated but at the same time I dont want to indanger Noah. Has anyone had rats and cats. How did you introduce them?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand why they need to be introduced to each other at all?


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

They really dont need to be now. In the future I might live with them and go to the local college. I think if that happens they should be introduced before just randomly meeting.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

I suppose that might not be a bad idea as long as you are holding the rat the entire time and the cats are just allowed to see and perhaps give a quick sniff. While the rat is there he should obviously never be allowed out of the cage with the cats around. It'd probably be best for there to be a room the cats can't go into that you'd keep the rat in. 

Btw, Is there a reason you only have one rat?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i wouldn't let the cat near the rat, cats are natural predators, one minute they may be little angels and the next no more rattie


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I wouldn't trust a normal cat around a rat, unless it was the type who's scared of everything, and even then I'd be watching them like a hawk the whole time.

We have two cats, but I'm not worried that they'll do anything to my future rats. They're scared of everything, and they only slap when they're being held in place against their will and forced to interact with the thing they're terrified of.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Don't try to introduce the rat and cats, but I wouldn't worry too much about them meeting, either. 

Obviously, do everything in your power to make sure the cats stay out of the room where Noah is. But in my experience with having rats and cats under the same roof, the cage never actually got at the rats, just sat and watched them until I chased the cat away. As long as the rat was securely in his cage at the time, a "random" meeting isn't a big deal. 

I would think this to be especially true with a rat of Noah's particular SIZE. 

If you DO feel like you want to introduce them, I think you should hold the CAT. Preferably with a harness or something to aid in restraining them, and make sure that you hold arms down so that the cat can't take a swipe at Noah.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

There is really no need to introduce them. If Noah is going to be out of the cage, make sure the cat is in a different room. If that cat seems overly interested in the cage, keep a spray bottle handy .


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would say there's no need to introduce them at all - as long as you can guarantee the rats can be kept in a separate room (just incase of accidental escapes or - god forbid - curious cats climbing on the cages).

We have 3 cats and NONE of them I would trust near the rats. I've made it a point to (yes this is cruel) scare two of the cats of ME (I'm not a big cat lover anyway) so that they will go nowhere near my 'territory' aka the living room where the rats are.

I know two of them would quite happily have a rat snack - one of them kills squirrels so no doubt she would attack any of the rats given the chance. She's also gone for one of my mice a few years back, the poor thing died of shock.

Only one of the cats (he's stupid and deaf) will I allow in the room (under STRICT supervision - only then for a few moments). He'll run around and chase - and be chased - by the smallest of my girls until - until she chases him out the room.

I have strong misgivings about letting cats (well, any of my cats) play with the rats, simply because the predatorial instincts in them are so strong. Some people have cats that are perfectly capable of getting on with rats - but I doubt I'd want to risk it.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

The thing is, even if a cat seems to be okay with a rat, all it takes is that one time for something to go wrong. Besides, what if they cat likes the rat, tries to play with it, and ends up pouncing it? It could break the poor things back without any effort.

Be better safe that sorry, always.


----------



## Malta (Dec 7, 2007)

I think it depends on the cats and the rats ofcoarse. We have quite a few cats and i'm sure some people on here won't approve but i do let them interact. I'm not saying it's a good idea for everyone. I know the dangers of this better then anyone since i'm working tword becoming a wildlife rehabilitator. I've seen many many cat bites and attacks on small animals. And i'm sorry to say the critters very rarely make it. That being said i will say again, it all depends on the cats. AND the amount of respect your cats show for YOU. I have cats that go outside and will chase after/hunt anything. That's actually why i got into this field. But when dealing with my rats most of them run away. The fact that i seem to be fond of the animal confuses the cats. I think sometimes some of them think the rat might be a kitten. They don't know how to react so they just leave. One of my "hunters" once even threw himself up the shower curtain in terror when Maxie was trying to play with his tale. Maxie loves playing with the cats but only a few will stick around. The mellower cats let her climb on them. Nimhy will even sleep curled up with her. So will Sam. I've seen her ride Iffy's tale around. He never bats an eye (he's a very mellow boy) The most hostility my cats have ever shown is when they follow her around looking at me like "i'm confused, what do i do with this? Should this be here?". I think another reason for the way things turned out is that Maxie is very strait forward. She shows no fear. I'm not saying i would EVER leave the rats alone unsupervised with my pride of cats. NEVER EVER EVER but i've had no incidents.
Now you might ask "why would you ever even try it"!? "it's dangerous! It's stupid!" It seemed like a better idea to let them get to know eachother, and show the cats that this animal is wanted then to have one of my ratties escape one day and have the cats think "protect territory". They see that the rats are also my pets this way. They don't crowd around the Rat cages watching the rats either. Which i think would be quite stressful for the rats if they'd never been introduced, and it would be bound to happen. I think these animals are all smarter then a lot of people give them credit for. Now maybe rats and cats interacting isn't for everyone to stomach the worry of. But i would suggest letting your cats at least SEE YOU WITH YOUR RATS so that they can put together in their minds that you like the rats . Just my opinion  

Ok done rambling, nobody throw rotton fruit at me.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I know they are looking into getting a puppy so I will see how the cats treat the puppy before I do anything with Noah.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I totally agree with Malta on this one... as a matter of fact I have a cat in my lap and rat in my hoodie as I type this. Our cat is atleast 16yrs. old, so she's tamed a bit with age, but she still hunts... and suprisingly still brings in animals (her last was a nice sized rabbit this spring... fortunately for him he made it out without too much damage done). She has caught birds, possums, moles, squirrels, rabbits, and even wild mice. She was respectful of the dog we had because the dog was there first, but any other cat or dog she HATED. She is very fond of the ratties though, and she even liked our last ferret... she pays the fish we have no mind. It's funny that Malta mentioned cats thinking they are kittens. Our cat Flower grooms them like a kitten, she even lets them cuddle with her and purrs the whole time she's around them. She doesn't mind them near her food bowl when she eats either... she would have ripped our older cat Moby a new one if he tried that crap. That rats don't mind her at all... Mindy gets a little tense if the cat suprises her but other than that they are good. Lucy loves her, she'll smell her and brux... and even grooms her (that's not a suprise, this rat grooms everything). She doesn't bother them in the cage, barely even looks at them. She's a good girl, and i'm sure like Malta mentioned, that she knows I care for them just as I care for her... and that i'm fond of them. Why not? As long as they're supervised and the cat and rats act fine during introduction. Just keep them supervised... and if you have an outdoor cat make sure to inspect for fleas and mites. Just my personal opinion on the matter.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Cats have bacteria (can't remember the name of the really bad one) in their mouths that can lead to horrible infections from bites. I'd be really careful if you (or anyone) wanted to put cats and rats together. Even if they get along now you never know when instinct will kick in.


----------



## Malta (Dec 7, 2007)

That is true. That's the reason most small animals don't survive cat attacks. Even if the bite wound is tiny it requires immediate anti biotics!


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

They have the same bacteria under there nails as well... not very clean critters at all. Rats (domestic and wild)also have a similar bacteria if I remember correctly... that doesn't stop me from keeping two rats together, letting my daughter hold them, or holding them myself for that matter. It's a matter of knowing the animal, and taking simple precaution from being scratched or bitten and proper care and handling of these situations. I have lived with this cat for 16yrs. of my life, I know the cat well enough to take that chance with her. iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <- Lucy wrote this in defense of her feline friend :roll:  I'm not saying keep them in cages together, but I don't see much harm if you are supervising and nearby with a 'compatible' cat around.


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

Many people are letting rats and cats run freely in the same room, or at least i have heard of it. That seems to me, that normally cats are afraid of rats. And rats are chasing cats. 


One wild rat killed one of my neighbours cats.


----------



## Pink (Dec 27, 2007)

I have four cats and six female rats.

The rats terrorize the cats, to the point of where we have to go and rescue the cat and return the rat to the cage. 

We were very very clear with the cats when we first brought home the rats that there was going to be NO attacking, and so there has been NO attacking. For the first month or two all out of the cage time was very closely, and would yell or stomp at the cat for the smallest motion towards the rats. Now, the cats show no aggression towards the rats, and instead run (not walk) away.

The rats are usually out at least four hours a day, and are free to run around the entire cabin with the cats. We have experienced no problems, and love having all the animals around.

If only we could keep the mice safe.... There have been several mouse rescues from the cat's mouth.

Pink


----------



## crackerjackmyrat (Dec 4, 2007)

yes it depends on the cats and rats...2 of my rats are petrified of my 2 cats. however my cats are petrified of all 5 of my rats, a sniff or 2 is all they ever do before leaping out of reach....my other 3 rats will walk right up to my kitties and climb on them and stuff and my cats get so scared out of their mind cuz they are having none of it. needless to say my rats have had a few bronco rides when exploring my kitties's backs. I would never leave them unsupervised tho but introducing them is a good idea I think.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep, I believe it is an enzyme in the saliva and is the same thing that makes people allergic to cat dander and what makes you get a welt when you get a cat scratch. Once it gets into the blood stream of the small bodies of their prey, they are pretty screwed. 

If you are set on an introduction, maybe try an intro through glass, like a sliding glass door, (or screen door so the cat can smell the rat) to see how the cat reacts. For a face to face keep the rat above the cat. Introduce the rat butt first to the restrained cat so the cat can get a good hind sniff. Although, my guess is that once the cat catches wiff of the rodent its hunter instincts will be triggered. 

Good luck.


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

I have 4 cats and theyre all afraid of the rats. When i lived with my gf we had 2 birds, a parakeet and a green cheek conure who would fly around, the cat would never bother em(was a crazy outside/inside cat who would always bring presents to the back door for us). all depends on the cat of course tho, and the rat. My dog will kill whatever is in the yard but wont bother any animals or babies...he licks my rats ;p


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

I have two cats and they I was never worried about them. One of my cats, Orange Julius, was way too fat and lazy to investigate, and my other cat Willow just occasionaly sniffed the cage, and would be bored. I have very lazy cats.  Then, during free time, I'd shut my door to keep them out, and viola! no kitty worries!


----------

